# Dymetadrine 30+ advice



## lj25

Hi all,

Have just started taking Dymetarine 30+, 1 cap twice a day:

Ephedrine HC1 30mg

Caffeine 200mg

Aspirin 25mg

Narningin 100mg

Have just been doing more reading about Ephedrine and have scared myself stupid - is it dangerous? - there seem to be some serious side effects?

A male friend of mine has just had great weight loss results with Dymetarine 30+ (I am female, and very overweight). I don't want to build muscle, just lose weight. I swim twice a week for an hour each time, but is taking these pills pointless unless I combine them with loads more exercise? My diet was far from perfect, but is much better now - not obsessive, but sensible (i.e. the very occasional biscuit, but usually just good low fat food).

I took the first pill before my swim yesterday and it was great! I had so much energy, but today, when I have taken the pills but not done a whole load of exercise, I felt fine this morning but now I feel a bit sick, and am worried I ain't doing myself any good.

I know purely lots of exercise and very healthy diet should be the way to go, but fitting two swims a week in is sometimes challenging in itself.

Any help/advice/warnings will be hugely appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## pecman

I am taking these at the moment and they are very good..

you say you are taking 2 a day at the moment? How long have you been on them for?

You need to stay very hydrated on these and they also raise the body temp a fair bit.

The sides are normally feeling a bit twitchy and some people suffer heart palpitations..

If you have just started these i would go down to 1 a day until your body adapts a bit.

Yoou could be feeling a bit sick as you are probably having them now on an empty stomach..


----------



## lj25

Hi - thanks for replying!

Are you taking them before workouts? Have you had good results or any sides?

I have only taken them for two days and have been drinking a lot of water (as also recommended by my friend).

Yesterday I took one with my breakfast (special K cereal with skimmed milk) then another just after I have had some lunch (grain/seed crispbreads with tuna and salad), but maybe I should have had something to eat mid afternoon as well? Just a piece of fruit of something to give my stomach something else to do?

I think I will go to taking just one a day at the moment as see how things go, but can't be doing with the feeling sick thing again!

Thanks.


----------



## FireSt0rm

Ive heard there pretty good, never tryed them tho


----------



## PeterTheEater

on them at the moment..

take one first thing when i wake up.. with my protein shake... breakfast of champions!

second one 40 mins before workout, or in the arvo if not working out...

not really heating the hell out of me to be honest... same level 'glow' as hydroxycut...

not sure on fat burning, i hear they're good, im on my on them 2 weeks or so... too soon to comment,,,

one thing to note is your body adjusts to them so they'll lose efficacy after a while...


----------



## Beans

I use the 60+ version.

They are excellent. Havn't had them in a while though.


----------



## Baaldiusmaximus

Was taking this for 2 weeks and have noticed my body temperature is a lot higher when exercising and makes me sweat a lot more at all times! I have also noticed any spots I have don't heal properly and are causing sores. They disappeared slowly after I stopped taking them, be aware


----------

